# Day rates



## ducaticorse (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm a new business owner working out of the Boston, MA area. I have an idea as to what I think is reasonable for what I should be getting for an 8 hour day, (usualy its 10-15 but I say 8 as to set a standard) I was wondering what others thoughts were on the subject. To try and compare apples to apples, I focus on Boston, surrounding towns and cities, and about 20 miles out in any direction. For equipment I have a 97 GMC X aspluhnd bucket, a 97 Dodge 1-ton chip truck, a Bandit 150, 6 pro saws and all other neccesary equipment to get trees pruned or down, controlled and safely. Everything is paid for, no notes or debt of any kind. I keep a crew of 3 guys including myself. Thanks in advance.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 16, 2010)

As much as you can... and then some.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jun 16, 2010)

Well I could interperate that response a couple different ways, one of them being totally useless.. How about a prime cost estimate. Say it costs you $500 to complete a 1 day job. How much would you charge? Northeast people chime in.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 16, 2010)

ducaticorse said:


> Well I could interperate that response a couple different ways, one of them being totally useless.. How about a prime cost estimate. Say it costs you $500 to complete a 1 day job. How much would you charge? Northeast people chime in.



Don't even start with that ####.You want useful? Pay me, then I will be of use to you.

First of all, by you just asking " how much" is deeply disturbing and don't go asking why. After awhile you'll understand.
And if you are asking how much you should get for sending out your crew for eight hours then I have to ask " how much would you pimp your mom out for?" I am not trying to insult you or your mom by no means but think about it.I am just using it as reference.
I would say the " trial and error " method is what you need. And it sounds liek you are gonna get it just like we all have. Its just something you are going to have to figure out yerself. Why? Stupid question. I could tell you one thing and someone else could tell you another and in the end you would still be just as confused.
Also that " day rate" crap is testy. It can work in the right situation and it can hurt the Hell outta you in another. Another one of those things you have to figure out what works for you.
Look at the job, figure it out and there ya go. I have a feeling the last thing you want is to hear from the guys in the NE and don't #### with me either. Welcome.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 16, 2010)

And please do not think I was talking #### about your mom. I wasn't nor would I.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jun 16, 2010)

Well thats better... Basically what I was looking for is a base line as to what other people are getting for rates that are similarly equipped to me, in an area with the same cost of living. I'm in no way ######### with you either, I asked a straight forward question, and you gave quite possibly the most vague response possible. I know about what my mom is worth on the street, seeing as I actually was her pimp for 2 and a half years. But as I stated in my first post, that's not apples to apples. There is no overhead in pimping, insurance is way lower than tree work etc. So please, pretty please, anyone with some insight as to what small insured ops are getting in the New England area chime in. Thanks!
And thanks for the welcome ;-)


----------



## treemandan (Jun 16, 2010)

Burnt out resturauntuer? I am not sure you know what burnt out is. You ain't fooling yerself are you?


----------



## ckliff (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay, here is your reasonable reply. First, do a search on this site. There is a very good thread on this topic with an in-depth explanation on how to figure rates.

Short story - business expenses + personal expenses + profit? = rate

Also, ignore the blustering above. Any decent tree biz owner will admit that bidding jobs & estimating expenses is a tough part of the job to learn.

Good luck.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 16, 2010)

ckliff said:


> Okay, here is your reasonable reply. First, do a search on this site. There is a very good thread on this topic with an in-depth explanation on how to figure rates.
> 
> Short story - business expenses + personal expenses + profit? = rate
> 
> ...



Yeah, Ok Cliff. You give a him a number then... which will do no good anyway. In fact why don't you just tell him how to do everything else.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jun 16, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Burnt out resturauntuer? I am not sure you know what burnt out is. You ain't fooling yerself are you?



LOL...We can compare DD 2-14's sometime. Tree Work is a stress reliever thus far.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jun 16, 2010)

ckliff said:


> Okay, here is your reasonable reply. First, do a search on this site. There is a very good thread on this topic with an in-depth explanation on how to figure rates.
> 
> Short story - business expenses + personal expenses + profit? = rate
> 
> ...



Thanks Cliff. Thats basically what I was using for a formula to be solvent. But in order to be successful, I need to be competitive. And that leads to how much should I be marking up my cost to complete a job here in NE, while still coming in competitive, and achieving my desired margin of profit.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 16, 2010)

Lets go back to " as much as you can get". Work with that, use it, you'll see. That book math is just gonna hurt you.


----------



## ckliff (Jun 16, 2010)

Check out this thread on bidding. Post #5 is the good one by John Paul Sanborn.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 16, 2010)

ducaticorse said:


> LOL...We can compare DD 2-14's sometime. Tree Work is a stress reliever thus far.



Thus far maybe so you would think. Now what in the Hell is a dd 2-14? Please don't try to impress my little mind Ok? Cause I know that book math don't mean nothing especially if you can't get the job done in time and what I mean by that is you will just have to see about it yourself.
Good luck and all, I mean it, I respect any man who tackles the trees and that is for sure.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 16, 2010)

ckliff said:


> Check out this thread on bidding. Post #5 is the good one by John Paul Sanborn.



That thread is just the tip of the berg. I am talking about things way deeper than that. Don't deny.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jun 16, 2010)

treemandan said:


> That thread is just the tip of the berg. I am talking about things way deeper than that. Don't deny.



It was helpful nonetheless. I already have the basics, I'm just trying to hone in on bids in my particular area. As is with most business, it costs different amounts to do the same work in different parts of the country. I know what my costs are, and I know what I'd LIKE to make, and I know what I AM. Short of BS'ing other tree co's in my area and having their sales guys come out and bid on trees at my fathers house that neither he nor I have any intention of pruning or removing just to get an average on what the other guys are saying. But that would kinda make me an A-Hole.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 16, 2010)

ducaticorse said:


> It was helpful nonetheless. I already have the basics, I'm just trying to hone in on bids in my particular area. As is with most business, it costs different amounts to do the same work in different parts of the country. I know what my costs are, and I know what I'd LIKE to make, and I know what I AM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am thinking you did just that. But you can tell me I am wrong, I will probably believe you.


----------



## mckeetree (Jun 16, 2010)

ducaticorse said:


> It was helpful nonetheless. I already have the basics, I'm just trying to hone in on bids in my particular area. As is with most business, it costs different amounts to do the same work in different parts of the country. I know what my costs are, and I know what I'd LIKE to make, and I know what I AM. Short of BS'ing other tree co's in my area and having their sales guys come out and bid on trees at my fathers house that neither he nor I have any intention of pruning or removing just to get an average on what the other guys are saying. But that would kinda make me an A-Hole.



One of the first things to remember is take ANYTHING you get from this site with a grain of salt. I have been in the business 24 years for myself and some of the pricing info you get on here is ridiculous.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jun 16, 2010)

treemandan said:


> I am thinking you did just that. But you can tell me I am wrong, I will probably believe you.



Ha, are you calling me an A-hole now?


----------



## ducaticorse (Jun 16, 2010)

mckeetree said:


> One of the first things to remember is take ANYTHING you get from this site with a grain of salt. I have been in the business 24 years for myself and some of the pricing info you get on here is ridiculous.



As I do with anything. I have found over my general years, it never really hurts (on average) to ask a bunch of questions, even those that I think I already have the right answers to.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 17, 2010)

ducaticorse said:


> Ha, are you calling me an A-hole now?



You did that didn't you? Look, when I first started my own co I had called other companies, I introduced myself and told them about me and what I was up to. Sure we talked about rates but I had also working in the field for years prior. You named yourself an Ass hole. But I knew that from your first post. I am an ass hole cause I earned it. Go back to waiting tables, I said medium rare idiot!


----------



## treemandan (Jun 17, 2010)

No I didn't call you and ass hole, you did that yourself. You just pretty much admitted to calling up another tree co and having them waste their time based on an outright lie. 
Now we can all know the games you play. You play these games at the cost of others. Who is gonna help you now?
Day rate? Yeah! You don't even know what a tree is nor what to do with one but I suppose you know what on special tonight. Primavera or Mahi Mahi mother####er?


----------



## treemandan (Jun 17, 2010)

What? Don't want to talk day rates anymore? 

Cliff, keep your eyes open.


----------



## mckeetree (Jun 17, 2010)

treemandan said:


> No I didn't call you and ass hole, you did that yourself. You just pretty much admitted to calling up another tree co and having them waste their time based on an outright lie.
> Now we can all know the games you play. You play these games at the cost of others. Who is gonna help you now?
> Day rate? Yeah! You don't even know what a tree is nor what to do with one but I suppose you know what on special tonight. Primavera or Mahi Mahi mother####er?



LMAO. I think you have him pegged.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jun 17, 2010)

treemandan said:


> No I didn't call you and ass hole, you did that yourself. You just pretty much admitted to calling up another tree co and having them waste their time based on an outright lie.
> Now we can all know the games you play. You play these games at the cost of others. Who is gonna help you now?
> Day rate? Yeah! You don't even know what a tree is nor what to do with one but I suppose you know what on special tonight. Primavera or Mahi Mahi mother####er?



You've got to be one of the dumbest f--ks on here when it comes to comprehension and "book math" LOL. If you took the time to read what I wrote, instead of having your dog bark it out for you, since you never learned how to read or write yourself, you'd know that I did not infact, call out other companies just to see what they charge. Knuckle head..... AND, the fact that you have however many thousands of posts on here doesnt mean sh-t to me BOY. Just another computer hill billy tough guy that likes to be a big hill billy jerk. Did your dog ever find out what a DD-214 is you illiterate bastard?


----------



## yooper (Jun 17, 2010)

ducaticorse said:


> You've got to be one of the dumbest f--ks on here when it comes to comprehension and "book math" LOL. If you took the time to read what I wrote, instead of having your dog bark it out for you, since you never learned how to read or write yourself, you'd know that I did not infact, call out other companies just to see what they charge. Knuckle head..... AND, the fact that you have however many thousands of posts on here doesnt mean sh-t to me BOY. Just another computer hill billy tough guy that likes to be a big hill billy jerk. Did your dog ever find out what a DD-214 is you illiterate bastard?



Wow you sure are rude!


----------



## treemandan (Jun 17, 2010)

yooper said:


> Wow you sure are rude!



To me what that guy said is a complement.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 17, 2010)

ducaticorse said:


> You've got to be one of the dumbest f--ks on here when it comes to comprehension and "book math" LOL. If you took the time to read what I wrote, instead of having your dog bark it out for you, since you never learned how to read or write yourself, you'd know that I did not infact, call out other companies just to see what they charge. Knuckle head..... AND, the fact that you have however many thousands of posts on here doesnt mean sh-t to me BOY. Just another computer hill billy tough guy that likes to be a big hill billy jerk. Did your dog ever find out what a DD-214 is you illiterate bastard?



I don't have a dog, I did awhile ago but I shot that sob and put him in the ground.


----------



## yooper (Jun 17, 2010)

treemandan said:


> To me what that guy said is a complement.



lol, I sorta figured that.


----------



## mckeetree (Jun 17, 2010)

ducaticorse said:


> you'd know that I did not infact, call out other companies just to see what they charge.



Yeah but you were thinking about it.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jun 18, 2010)

treemandan said:


> To me what that guy said is a complement.[/QUOTE
> 
> Brilliant response. I bet that tuckered yer little brain right out now, din't it boy??


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 18, 2010)

Lively thread.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Jun 18, 2010)

ducaticorse said:


> treemandan said:
> 
> 
> > To me what that guy said is a complement.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------

